# Black and White



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

I started out in black and white, so I thought I would try it again without all those pesky chemicals...


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

awesome pic! Good work!


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome pic!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very dramatic image.....Really nice shot............Have you traded your liquid chemicals for electronic chemicals?...lol


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice capture and good job on the processing.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm not a huge B&W fan but I really like that one. Looks like my neighborhood..


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

The more time I spend looking at one of my photographs, the less I feel like I am being objective about it. I appreciate everyone's comments very much. 

Arlon.... Yes, that is your neighorhood. You have recently posted pictures taken within a few miles of that place.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice!


----------

